# 10 Gallon Planted shrimp tank substrate...



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

So it's been suggested to me to use a potting soil mix (miracle grow organic) and cap it with sand. Seems like a really great idea and it's cheap too, but I'm just wondering about how I should get it setup with plants. From reading around, one of the main draw backs to soil is simply the mess it makes with moving plants around. So would I get the dirt/sand on hand, order a package of plants, add/moisten dirt, plant the plants, cap with sand, the add water? How should I go about with this substrate and adding plants and such? How would a soil substrate affect shrimp?


----------



## Alaizabelle (Apr 7, 2011)

I've had soil shrimp tanks, sand shrimp tanks, gravel shrimp tanks, and fluval shrimp stratum tanks... I can say that by far I see the best growth and reproduction rate with the fluval!

At $7 for the 4.4lbs, or $14 for the 8.8, I would say it's almost comparable to buying the potting soil, sand, and the labor/annoyance that goes into all of that!

Plus, it's pretty and easy to work with


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

Alaizabelle said:


> I've had soil shrimp tanks, sand shrimp tanks, gravel shrimp tanks, and fluval shrimp stratum tanks... I can say that by far I see the best growth and reproduction rate with the fluval!
> 
> At $7 for the 4.4lbs, or $14 for the 8.8, I would say it's almost comparable to buying the potting soil, sand, and the labor/annoyance that goes into all of that!
> 
> Plus, it's pretty and easy to work with


I've been looking at it but I wasn't sure if 4.4 lbs would be enough for a nice layer in a 10 gallon. Do you know if it can be found at petsmart/petco? If not, I'll probably consider ordering online.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

This is really dependent on what shrimp you're trying to breed in the 10g. Will it be neocaridina such as RCS or yellows? Or more picky shrimp such as CRS, OEBT?

Also, are you looking to have strictly a shrimp tank? That is, only mosses and floaters to have maximum area to view shrimp. Or, do you want a planted tank with shrimp inside.


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> This is really dependent on what shrimp you're trying to breed in the 10g. Will it be neocaridina such as RCS or yellows? Or more picky shrimp such as CRS, OEBT?
> 
> Also, are you looking to have strictly a shrimp tank? That is, only mosses and floaters to have maximum area to view shrimp. Or, do you want a planted tank with shrimp inside.


I'll stick with RCS, CRS are really tempting but I doubt I'll be able to keep them alive. As far as plants go, I guess I will want to cater more towards the shrimp. Moss is definate and I would like floaters, probably some frogbit from the local river. I am on a bit of a loss.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Apr 7, 2011)

If you aren't going to have any heavily rooted plants, you might be able to get away with the 4.4lb bag. I just put a shallow layer down in my breeding tanks!

I've never seen a petsmart or petco carry it, but it is on Amazon ($11 for 4.4, $19.50 for 8.8) I don't know if that is the best deal, but at least it would be free shipping on an order of $25 or more


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

DesmondTheMoonBear said:


> I'll stick with RCS, CRS are really tempting but I doubt I'll be able to keep them alive. As far as plants go, I guess I will want to cater more towards the shrimp. Moss is definate and I would like floaters, probably some frogbit from the local river. I am on a bit of a loss.


If you're set on keeping RCS, you don't need expensive soils at all. I would go out and get a bag of seachem flourite. I use it in my 10g shrimp tanks and I am very pleased. I used flourite black gravel, large pieces that keep plants down and remove possible dead spots in the substrate. The black really brings out the shrimps colors as well.

I would say go with fluval or ADA for shrimp that require softer more acidic water. But with RCS you can really use anything you'd like.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

And seachem flourite goes for $1/lb. You can also check on the seachem site to see if places near you carry it.


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> If you're set on keeping RCS, you don't need expensive soils at all. I would go out and get a bag of seachem flourite. I use it in my 10g shrimp tanks and I am very pleased. I used flourite black gravel, large pieces that keep plants down and remove possible dead spots in the substrate. The black really brings out the shrimps colors as well.
> 
> I would say go with fluval or ADA for shrimp that require softer more acidic water. But with RCS you can really use anything you'd like.


But I would also really like to add plants, so the substate would need to be good for both. Though assuming some low light plants could be kept on gravel, I'm fine with that!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Seachem flourite gravel is really good for plants if you decide to dose ferts as flourite has high CEC properties. I'm not saying it's better than substrate with nutrients built right in (such as MTS), but I feel it's pretty good in shrimp tanks due to cost. If you'd like to see how it looks you can check out the link in my sig. I use the flourite in both my 10g tanks. I bought two bags, I believe 30lbs total, and it's enough for 3x 10g with 2 inches of substrate on the bottom.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Alaizabelle said:


> I've had soil shrimp tanks, sand shrimp tanks, gravel shrimp tanks, and fluval shrimp stratum tanks... I can say that by far I see the best growth and reproduction rate with the fluval!
> 
> At $7 for the 4.4lbs, or $14 for the 8.8, I would say it's almost comparable to buying the potting soil, sand, and the labor/annoyance that goes into all of that!
> 
> Plus, it's pretty and easy to work with


I Was wondering where did you get 4.4lb for $7 from... Normal price is $15 for 4.4 and $30 for 8.8lb at local fish store in southern califonia


----------

